
AMD EPYC Rome Benched: 64 Cores, 128 Threads at 2.4 GHz (For Now) - jrepinc
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-epyc-rome-processor-data-center,38939.html
======
_the_inflator
Wow, it seems that core is the new transistor. We have a new Moore's law.

~~~
olq
What?

~~~
NullPrefix
Core count doubles every two years.

